# My new photos (Livebearers)



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful color! Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Very good pics! Nice fish too!

I like the pics that show the reflection of the fish on the top. Crazy to see those! haha. Good job


----------



## CrimsonBlush (Sep 8, 2008)

Wonderful fish! I love their bright colors!


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

i like the 5th picture. very beautiful


----------

